# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Powikłania zszyciu połączenia ustno - zatokowego, pytania odnosnie przebiegu leczenia

## Tomek88

Witam,
w piątek (szczęśliwy 13ty) z rana wyrwałem zęba - górną szóstkę. Było to konieczne, wcześniej na początku roku zacząłem go leczyć i przerwałem w trakcie bo przestał boleć. Teraz postanowiłem go wyrwać bo zaczynało się to samo co wzeszłym roku -bardzo silny ból. Przy wyrywaniu doszło do otwarcia zatoki (połączenie ustno - zatokowe). W tym samym dniu wieczorem udałem się na zabieg zszycia tej zatoki. Zszyto mi ją, strasznie spuchłem, nakazano mi kupic krople do nosa Otrivin, antybiotyk Augmentin (miałem już Clindamycin od dentysty o podobnym działaniu więc kazali Augmentinu nie kupować) a także ketonal. Nie dostałem nic na silną opuchliznę, która mimo że już zeszłą to zostawiła straszny siniak na poliku, pod okiem i szyi. Obecnie po pięciu dniach od zabiegu nie odczuwam już silnego bólu i nie biorę ketonalu jednak pojawiły się dziwne jakby pulsowania w policzku. Przy schylaniu to czuję, często siedząc lub stojąc. Podobnie było na początku ale tam głównie ból pozszywaniu odgrywał główną rolę, Czy tego typu objawy są normalne? Do tego dodam, że przy jedzeniu wczoraj wyciągnąłem jedną szew. Nie czuje krwi tam, jest to już ładnie pozrastane w większości miejsc, ale czy może to mieć wpływ? Kontrole mam na 10 dni po zabiegu, dopiero na poniedziałek a jutro rano mam ostatni antybiotyk do wzięcia. Czy mam je dokupować? Czy może wykupić Augmentindla odmiany i brac do czasu kontroli czy iść do lekarza po receptę na Clindamycin? Czy olać te antybiotyki? Czy wspomniane objawy są normalne i czy po zagojeniu będzie wszystko sprawne w 100%? Wyczynowo uprawiam sporty walki i obecnie nie mogę robić nic. Czy w przyszłości mogę mieć jakieś problemy z treningiem przez ten zabieg? Na koniec dodam, że naczytałem się dużo artykułów o tym zabiegu i obawiam się, że zaczyna mi się coś z tą zatoką szczękową robić. Ból w policzku zwiększa się przy nacisku i promieniuje jakby przez oko do głowy. Nie wiem czy to reakcja organizmu na tyle cięcia i szycia (ale trochę dni już minęło) czy może pierwsze objawy zapalenia zatok? Zszycie wydaje się szczelne i sklepione, powietrze ani płyny się nie przedostają. Niby taka pierdoła a tyle problemów. Wspomóżcie opinią. Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------

